# Repticon Memphis - August 3 & 4, 2013



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
August 3 & 4, 2013

Where:
Southaven Arena
7360 Hwy. 51 N
Southaven, MS 38672


Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Memphis Show:
September of 2009 Repticon expanded West with Repticon Memphis, a great new show in an area that was long-overdue for a major reptile expo. Hosted at the Southaven Arena in Southaven, Mississippi, just 3 miles South of the Tennessee-Mississippi state line and 9 miles from the Memphis airport, guests from Tennessee, Arkansas, and Mississippi had a chance to encounter a wide variety of reptiles and amphibians that they might not have had the opportunity to experience in their home cities. (Guests from outside of Mississippi purchasing pets to take home should check first to make sure their new pets are welcome by their local laws.) Repticon Memphis was also the second Repticon show to feature a venomous-included area, featuring non-native venomous snakes from around the world. Lots of herpers came out to the show from all over the tri-state area. The show returned numerous times in the years from 2010-13, so look now to this page for future announcements and join us for what is becoming a new standard - Repticon Memphis!

For more information: Repticon Memphis Page

Email: [email protected]


----------

